# UK Fiance Visa Help..



## Kasy (Feb 27, 2011)

So my fiance and I have been worrying over this for a few good months now. I've saved up enough money from working to pay for my plane ticket and visa easily. She has a job and rents a house for us to live in too. Now I've browsed the internet thoroughly and still have some questions. 

We have a lot of supporting details so we're set on that except for a few things. It says to supply utility bills, how far back should she show that she has been paying them? Are these just the basic bills like water/electric/gas? So after we've gathered it all together and she has sent me her information, I need to then apply online. After that I can set up my biometrics appointment (or would it be recommended to set up a date before hand and just make sure the application is filled out by then?). I read that an email will be sent once I finish the application reminding me about the supporting details, but will it tell me where I need to send my evidence/info? As of yet, I'm not sure where I am to send all of that information. How long will I have to send the supporting info?

I was also wondering if we should hi-light any information that we may think is important. (For example I send her money once a month, not that she needs it to live, but just to try and help pay some of the bills so I contribute some).

If anyone has any tips please let me know! This is such a tedious and stressful process.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

The utility bills are the basic ones.
Me and my fiance will be living at his parent's house they just gave me a month's worth of bills not like a year's worth, and I hope that was okay, it should be 

You cannot set a date for your biometrics to be taken until after you have applied online..At the end of the online application it lets you pick the date for your biometrics..After you take your biometrics you have 2 weeks to send the printed application, documents, and the form they stamp showing you got your fingerprints done, to the embassy.

And yes the email they send you will tell you where to send your documents to
It does give a checklist of documents also.

Not sure about the hi lighting stuff or you sending money to her part but maybe someone else on this forum can answer that specific question for you...Good luck


----------



## Kasy (Feb 27, 2011)

KayKay said:


> The utility bills are the basic ones.
> Me and my fiance will be living at his parent's house they just gave me a month's worth of bills not like a year's worth, and I hope that was okay, it should be
> 
> You cannot set a date for your biometrics to be taken until after you have applied online..At the end of the online application it lets you pick the date for your biometrics..After you take your biometrics you have 2 weeks to send the printed application, documents, and the form they stamp showing you got your fingerprints done, to the embassy.
> ...


Thanks! That has set my mind at ease a little because I've been worrying about what happens after i do the online application. Thanks for the info! If I have anymore questions i'll be sure to ask.


----------



## KayKay (Oct 2, 2010)

Lol yeah I was the same exact way I think I asked the questions you asked also, and if you have any more questions regarding the fiance visa feel free to ask me Im currently waiting on mine.


----------



## Kasy (Feb 27, 2011)

*Few more questions...*

So I'm getting down to the nitty gritty stuff. And I have jusssst a few more questions.. 

*Questions...*

1. First of all, tax return information. I filed my taxes using turbotax online and at the end of it i had to print off this big long pile of papers, is that what i need to include in the packet? My fiancee's job has that PAYE thing so she doesn't file taxes so i dont need to have anything from her correct? 

2. Does my fiancee or i need to include our birth certificates? 


3. Does my fiancee need to just send a certified copy of her bio-data page of her passport, or should she just send the whole thing + a copy of the bio-data page. 

4. I don't receive my bank statements in the mail, so if I print them off from my online account will they be accepted?

Hope someone replies! All the help is appreciated!!


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Kasy said:


> So I'm getting down to the nitty gritty stuff. And I have jusssst a few more questions..
> 
> Questions...
> 
> ...


Hello! I can try and help you as I've just gone through this a couple months ago! 

1. You are the US citizen right? You shouldn't need to supply tax statements. They're more concerned about the UK citizen's income than your own. And no, she doesn't need to submit tax information either, though if she has a job that is based on commission or something like that, a tax statement will show the authorities that she gets a certain amount per year versus her sending three months' statement and it's the three lowest paychecks of the year. (hope that made sense)

2. No. She just needs to make a copy of her passport and you send your passport with everything. You need your birth certificates in order to get a passport, therefore it's not necessary. 

3. My husband just printed the picture portion of his passport (bio page). 

4. Your bank statements aren't needed unless you have a large savings you would like for them to consider as part of your income. 



Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Kasy (Feb 27, 2011)

Quick question... How many pictures should I submit... any estimates?


----------



## Monmon (Apr 22, 2011)

*Other documents needed with uk fiance visa*

Hi everyone,
I'm a US citizen and my fiance' is a UK citizen. To cut the story short, I am currently filling out my UK fiancee visa application on my own. (UK visas fees have increased recently, grr.) We opted out in using a service and consultant because of the expense and think we can manage on our own..would we better off using a service? I filled out a uk work visa application before so I kinda know whats asked for. Can't really say its been easy looking for answers online for this fiance visa, sometimes really frustrating! I worry if I have everything I need to send in.

I'm nearly finished filling out the application online, just would like an *up to date list of other documents that is needed with application.* Does anyone know? Im sure this has been asked before.  I know a checklist is given after you fill out your application, but wish they tell you what is required beforehand! I don't want to finalize my application until I have all the documents (esp if I need important ones from my fiance' in uk.) You have a two weeks period to send everything in once application is completed.

Any advice or important tips would be great! Just looking forward to having all this done and sent.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Monmon said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm a US citizen and my fiance' is a UK citizen. To cut the story short, I am currently filling out my UK fiancee visa application on my own. (UK visas fees have increased recently, grr.) We opted out in using a service and consultant because of the expense and think we can manage on our own..would we better off using a service? I filled out a uk work visa application before so I kinda know whats asked for. Can't really say its been easy looking for answers online for this fiance visa, sometimes really frustrating! I worry if I have everything I need to send in.
> 
> I'm nearly finished filling out the application online, just would like an *up to date list of other documents that is needed with application.* Does anyone know? Im sure this has been asked before.  I know a checklist is given after you fill out your application, but wish they tell you what is required beforehand! I don't want to finalize my application until I have all the documents (esp if I need important ones from my fiance' in uk.) You have a two weeks period to send everything in once application is completed.
> ...


List of supporting documents is in UK Visa Services site at Supporting documents with link to Settlement, and further guidance on Maintenance & Accommodation (MAA).
The most important is evidence to show adequate funds and housing. You also need to show your relationship is durable and genuine.


----------



## Kasy (Feb 27, 2011)

So I'm filling out my online application and it's asking about my employement. I work at Wal-mart and there isn't a corporate email address. My store manager has given me his but i'm just wondering if we have to have an email address? Or can we enter some special words if its not available? Does anyone know. I tried Not Known but it gave me the error and said it was an invalid email address. Please help!


----------



## Monmon (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks so much! couple more questions sorry if im repeating...
-They ask for birth certificates- unnecessary if we have passports right?

-Do they really need 6 months worth of bank statements/utility bills? or will a few months do..?

-would we get better visa success rate having a set wedding/registrar office booking before submitting the application? my fiance and I are just concerned about getting the visa first b/c we dont know how long it'll really take, and just use the waiting time to plan our wedding..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kasy said:


> So I'm filling out my online application and it's asking about my employement. I work at Wal-mart and there isn't a corporate email address. My store manager has given me his but i'm just wondering if we have to have an email address? Or can we enter some special words if its not available? Does anyone know. I tried Not Known but it gave me the error and said it was an invalid email address. Please help!


I don't think it's very important, but I'd put your manager's email address if I were you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Monmon said:


> Thanks so much! couple more questions sorry if im repeating...
> -They ask for birth certificates- unnecessary if we have passports right?


You should enclose your birth certificates, as passports themselves aren't the ultimate proof for certain facts, such as your parentage.



> -Do they really need 6 months worth of bank statements/utility bills? or will a few months do..?


If they ask for 6 months, enclose 6 months' worth of documents, unless there are exceptional circumstances, such as you haven't had your own bank account for that length of time.



> -would we get better visa success rate having a set wedding/registrar office booking before submitting the application? my fiance and I are just concerned about getting the visa first b/c we dont know how long it'll really take, and just use the waiting time to plan our wedding..


I don't think having a set or provisional date for a wedding is important. What is more pertinent is your serious intention to be married and live together permanently (hence your evidence of deepening, enduring relationship) and that you meet financial and housing criteria.
If you opt for priority service ($300 extra through WorldBridge), your visa will be processed within 2 weeks and often in less than that.


----------



## Monmon (Apr 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You should enclose your birth certificates, as passports themselves aren't the ultimate proof for certain facts, such as your parentage.


Thanks joppa! But arent't passports tied with birth certificates? Usually you send in your birth certificate if you're applying for a passport. Seems unnecessary imo. But if its really needed, then it must be notarized or certified, not photocopied?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Monmon said:


> Thanks joppa! But arent't passports tied with birth certificates? Usually you send in your birth certificate if you're applying for a passport. Seems unnecessary imo. But if its really needed, then it must be notarized or certified, not photocopied?


If they ask for an original, you send an original plus a photocopy. The original will be returned. A certified document is an original.
Birth certificate shows your parentage, whereas a passport only your nationality, and there are circumstances in which the former is important.
You are not to argue why: If they ask for something, you supply it!


----------



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Monmon said:


> Thanks so much! couple more questions sorry if im repeating...
> -would we get better visa success rate having a set wedding/registrar office booking before submitting the application? my fiance and I are just concerned about getting the visa first b/c we dont know how long it'll really take, and just use the waiting time to plan our wedding..


Hi,

I just wanted to say when we looked in to a fiance visa (my husband is from the US) we went through a lot of solicitors and specialists to understand what would be needed. I thought the same as you, as in get the fiance visa then get the date for the wedding and plan it etc. However everyone replied back saying that we would need a date for the wedding and proof it was booked. I didn't believe the first person who said it but it became a common occurance. Apparently its just to proove that you have every intention of getting married. So you will need to send a letter from your registrar office or chuch to show it is booked. 

Hope this helps

Nita


----------



## Kasy (Feb 27, 2011)

We tried to book our wedding date but was told by the Registry office that we can't do anything until I am actually there in the UK.


----------



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kasy said:


> We tried to book our wedding date but was told by the Registry office that we can't do anything until I am actually there in the UK.


Is there a way they could put something in writing of a provisional booking for a date? 

To give you an idea of what I found out, this is a quote from an email I had from a senior immigration consultant (he was really helpful)

"According to your assessment form, you haven't set a date for the wedding yet as you want to get the visa process completed first. Unfortunately, it’s not how the process works. Understandably, as most other people who have no experience dealing with the immigration authorities, you and Joseph may view the world of British Consulates and immigration process in general as a strange and alien universe. The eligibility requirements are actually more complex than they may initially appear to you. In order to qualify for a fiancée visa, you are required to submit proof that your wedding arrangements are underway. Most importantly, you must be able to demonstrate to the satisfaction of the examining UKBA officials that your wedding will take place within six months of visa is"


----------



## sgaldo (Nov 15, 2010)

Kasy said:


> Quick question... How many pictures should I submit... any estimates?


I am applying for a spouse settlement visa (I think the only difference in my situation is that I'm already married to my British wife). I only need to provide 1 passport photo.

... looking at the date of your post, you probably already have had this question answered, but thought i'd help just in case. (so many people on this site have helped me)


----------



## Monmon (Apr 22, 2011)

Nita2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to say when we looked in to a fiance visa (my husband is from the US) we went through a lot of solicitors and specialists to understand what would be needed. I thought the same as you, as in get the fiance visa then get the date for the wedding and plan it etc. However everyone replied back saying that we would need a date for the wedding and proof it was booked. I didn't believe the first person who said it but it became a common occurance. Apparently its just to proove that you have every intention of getting married. So you will need to send a letter from your registrar office or chuch to show it is booked.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I havent gone through any solicitors and specialist, just mostly from own research. It did occur that theres two ways of looking at it. Using the waiting time is a reasonable plan, but (probably through immigration eyes) a date would show every intent. I didnt see anywhere in the supporting documents about it being required though, but I suppose a provisional date wouldnt hurt to have.


----------



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would definitely put a wedding date in and possible some proof. I just remember that every person I talked to about it (I did a lot of online form filling in), they all came back saying that the visa would go through fine if only I had a date for the wedding. Without the date it would be refused. 

Hope it all goes well for you. You'll have to let us know how you get on.


----------



## Monmon (Apr 22, 2011)

Nita2011 said:


> I would definitely put a wedding date in and possible some proof. I just remember that every person I talked to about it (I did a lot of online form filling in), they all came back saying that the visa would go through fine if only I had a date for the wedding. Without the date it would be refused.
> 
> Hope it all goes well for you. You'll have to let us know how you get on.


Ta, nita! will include a wedding date. Though, just like Kasy, my fiance went to registrar office and they said we couldnt book anything until I was in the UK and are both present. Im sure everything will be fine though, we have lots of proof. Just glad the paperwork and wait is almost over!


----------



## Nita2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Monmon said:


> Ta, nita! will include a wedding date. Though, just like Kasy, my fiance went to registrar office and they said we couldnt book anything until I was in the UK and are both present. Im sure everything will be fine though, we have lots of proof. Just glad the paperwork and wait is almost over!


I ran in to the same issue with a registrar office too. I think its just getting something in writting to show proof that you intend to marry 

Hope it goes well for you


----------



## bryanltz (Dec 9, 2010)

Kasy said:


> So my fiance and I have been worrying over this for a few good months now. I've saved up enough money from working to pay for my plane ticket and visa easily. She has a job and rents a house for us to live in too. Now I've browsed the internet thoroughly and still have some questions.
> 
> We have a lot of supporting details so we're set on that except for a few things. It says to supply utility bills, how far back should she show that she has been paying them? Are these just the basic bills like water/electric/gas? So after we've gathered it all together and she has sent me her information, I need to then apply online. After that I can set up my biometrics appointment (or would it be recommended to set up a date before hand and just make sure the application is filled out by then?). I read that an email will be sent once I finish the application reminding me about the supporting details, but will it tell me where I need to send my evidence/info? As of yet, I'm not sure where I am to send all of that information. How long will I have to send the supporting info?
> 
> ...


Just want to say that my USA finacee has now joined me in the UK and we have being living together for over a month. We used this site to research her visa application. We succeeded as above and I believe the reason was because we spent hours, weeks researching the requirements following the guidlines and answers to questions on here. The application process I thought was easy, BUT only due to months of research on here first and the Border Agency website. THANKS. we are now looking to extend her fiancee agreement, we are going to get married, but want to take it steady, not rush it, if we cant extend we will still get married, but after all the work at getting her here we just want to put our feet up for a bit. Thanks again


----------

